# Overheating¿?



## SyS3d1t (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I went to a atv bogg yesterday an sucked up some water in the motor. Drained the air box changed the oil. This morn I washed it cleaned the rad. out good. rode around the yard the temp light and fan is coming on but the rad. is cold to the touch. I checked the rad. fluid it's nice an clean. What should I check water pump? Didn't know if anyone has already had this problem. I also changed the oil again today.BTW after I changed the oil yesterday I rode it for a good 4 more hours playing in the mud mostly at wot and the temp light never came on just today after I washed it :thinking:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Might be the thermostat stuck closed


----------



## SyS3d1t (Jan 27, 2011)

I took the thermostat out tested it and it opens in hot water.. So now what could it be? I took the water pump cover off and you can spin the impeller is that good?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

SyS3d1t said:


> I took the thermostat out tested it and it opens in hot water.. So now what could it be? I took the water pump cover off and you can spin the impeller is that good?


I've never been into a grizz engine before but if the impeller is spinning freely with your finger, how can it pump water? I do believe you've found your problem.


----------



## SyS3d1t (Jan 27, 2011)

I didn't think it should spin ha. welp I opened the case up and well the chain came off the top gear I'm guessing that black metal thing to the back of the case is the tensioner? It ate that up so I prolly ran it hot (dang budlights)


----------



## SyS3d1t (Jan 27, 2011)

Also wondering if there would be any good kinda cheap mods to do while I had this part open??


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know about any mods while you're in there but I wonder why the chain came off in the first place? Tensioner worn before the chain came off maybe?


----------



## SyS3d1t (Jan 27, 2011)

If I had to guess I would say it was worn the bike has 475 hours and 4k miles.


----------



## SyS3d1t (Jan 27, 2011)

Welp about 80 dollars for parts to fix thats with new gaskets to and the seals for the water pump shaft I'm go ahead and replace them while I got it opened up


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Good idea, you sure won't regret it.


----------



## SyS3d1t (Jan 27, 2011)

I got the belt off as well gonna get the mad mikes mods #2 & #3 and a dayco xtx belt while it all down gonna try to relocate the rad. also while the bike is down <(-_-)>


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

I've heard a lot of guys say stick to oem belts but if you notice a difference let me know.
What is a mad mike #2&#3 mod?
Bauman


----------



## SyS3d1t (Jan 27, 2011)

Bauman said:


> I've heard a lot of guys say stick to oem belts but if you notice a difference let me know.
> What is a mad mike #2 mod?
> Bauman


Will do but it's gonna be awhile got alot to get her back going ha..

The madmikes mods are same as coop45 mods I posted a link for you to read but guess ya can't help to much around here


----------

